# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Du lịch nhật bản tokyo- osaka 7n6d

## travellifes2

*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH THAM QUAN 
7 NGÀY 6 ĐÊM TỪ VIỆT NAM - 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM TẠI NHẬT
*

*NGÀY 1
	VIỆT NAM – TOKYO* 
Bữa ăn bao gồm: Không
Quý khách có mặt tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất / Nội Bài, làm thủ tục check in, đáp chuyến bay đi Nhật.
VN310 HAN NRT SS1  00:20  07:35
hoặc:                                      
VN300 SGN NRT SS1  00:20  08:15
*NGÀY 2
 	TOKYO* 
Bữa ăn bao gồm: Trưa, Tối
Đến sân bay Narita, sau khi làm thủ tục nhập cảnh, đoàn tham quan thủ đô Tokyo với Tháp Tokyo (chụp hình dưới chân tháp), tham quan đền Asakusa Kanon,  tham quan và chụp hình lưu niệm ngoại thành Hoàng Cung . Sau bữa trưa, đoàn mua sắm tại khu chợ điện tử Akihabara và có cơ hội được ngắm toàn thành phố trên tầng thứ 45 của Tòa Đô Chính. Đoàn ăn tối tại nhà hàng và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

Ngủ đêm tại khách sạn Shinjuku Washington hoặc tương đương 3 sao
*NGÀY 3:  TOKYO – YOKOHAMA – TOKYO* 
Bữa ăn bao gồm: Sáng, Trưa, Tối
Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn, xe đón đoàn khởi hành đi thăm quan thành phố Yokohama với: Sân vận động nơi đã diễn ra các trận đấu World Cup Soccer năm 2002, Bảo tàng The Ramen, và thăm quan tại khu phố Tàu - China Town. Đoàn thoả sức mua sắm tại thiên đường mua sắm Motomachi. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Sau đó, đoàn đi tới thăm quan khu chợ điện tử Odaiba Palette Town, Quý khách sẽ có cơ hội ngắm nhìn và đi qua cây cầu đẹp nổi tiếng Rainbow Bridge. Tại Odaiba Palette Town, Quý khách có thể tham gia các trò chơi điện tử như: Segaworld Amusement Center, The modern Venus Fort Shopping, Toyota Megaweb… (tự lựa chọn và trả phí các trò chơi)
Ăn tối  tại nhà hàng.

Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Shinjuku Washington hoặc tương đương 3 sao.
*NGÀY 4: TOKYO – KAWAGUCHIKO* 
Bữa ăn bao gồm: Sáng, Trưa, Tối
Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn.  Đoàn khởi hành đi Hankone và dừng chân mua hàng tại trung tâm hàng hiệu giảm giá Gotemba Outlet Shopping Mall. Đoàn ăn trưa và đi tới khu du lịch Hakone - Quý khách có cơ hội được tới thung lũng Owakudani luộc trứng và khi trứng chín, vỏ quả trứng sẽ chuyển sang màu đen – khi thưởng thức sẽ có một chút mùi sulphuric, tương truyền khi ăn trứng này quý khách sẽ được tăng thêm 7 năm tuổi thọ. Tối đoàn thư giãn và thoả sức Sauna tại bồn nước suối khoáng nóng thiên nhiên trong quần thể khu du lịch Kawaguchiko Park.
Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Kawaguchiko Park hoặc tương đương 3 sao.
*NGÀY 5:KAWAGUCHIKO – OSAKA* 
Bữa ăn bao gồm: Sáng, Trưa, Tối
Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn.
 Xe đón đoàn đi tham quan Núi Phú Sỹ (Nếu thời tiết đẹp, quý khách sẽ được lên trạm số 5, ngắm nhìn đỉnh Núi Phú Sĩ lấp lánh chỏm tuyết bạc trong nắng hoàng hôn.) – biểu tượng của đất nước Nhật Bản- là đỉnh núi lửa đang hoạt động và cao nhất Nhật Bản - cao 3776m và được bao phủ bởi 5 hồ bao quanh núi Phú sĩ. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Sau đó, đoàn đáp chuyến tàu hoả Bullet Train từ nhà ga Hamamatsu đến Shinosaka , ăn tối và nhận phòng

Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn KKR Osaka hoặc tương đương 3 sao
*NGÀY 6
 	OSAKA – KYOTO – OSAKA* 
Bữa ăn bao gồm: Sáng, Trưa, Tối
Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe và HDV địa phương đón đoàn và khởi hành đi tham quan Cố đô Kyoto với  “Chùa Thanh Thuỷ - Kiyomizu Dera” với lối kiến trúc độc đáo toàn bằng gỗ, nằm trên vùng cao ngọn đồi Higashiyama. Toà nhà chính được thiết kế trông giống như 1 kho báu của quốc gia, được nâng đỡ bởi 139 chiếc cột cao 15m. Quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Buổi chiều, quý khách tiếp tục tham quan Chùa vàng - Golden Pavillion Temple và xem show trình diễn trang phục Kimono. Đoàn khởi hành về Osaka ăn tối.

Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn KKR Osaka hoặc tương đương 3 sao
*NGÀY 7 :OSAKA- VIỆT NAM* 
Bữa ăn bao gồm: Sáng
Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn, quý khách ra sân bay Kansai làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay về Sài Gòn / Hà Nội. 
VN331  KIX HAN 10:30  14:20
hoặc:
VN321  KIX SGN 10:30  14:00
Kết thúc chương trình tại Nhật.

*GIÁ TOUR: 54.000.0000/KHÁCH* 


Land tour bao gồm: 
- Khách sạn 3sao (như trong chương trình - phòng đôi/ khách lẻ nam, lẻ nữ thì ở phòng ba/ khách muốn ở phòng đơn thì tính phụ trội). 
- Bữa ăn theo chương trình: 5 bữa sáng tại khách sạn + 5 bữa trưa + 5 bữa tối  (Tiêu chuẩn 3*: bữa trưa 1,200JPY/khách, bữa tối 1,800JPY/khách) 
- Xe 25 chỗ theo chương trình
- Vé tàu Shinkansen từ ga Hamamatsu đến Toyohashi
- Vé tham quan các điểm như trong chương trình: Chùa Vàng, Chùa Thanh Thủy
- Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt tại địa phương theo chặng.
- 1chai nước/khách/ngày

MỌI THÔNG TIN LIÊN HỆ : MS NGỌC 0905 583 402
www.travellifevn.com

----------

